# אני שייך באשערט שלי, יחד לנצח



## chris6317

אני שייך באשערט שלי, יחד לנצח

I would like this with the Nekud

It is supposed to say I belong to my beshert, together forever.

Can someone please help with font, characters and syntax?

Thanks!!!


----------



## orelbeilinson

*אֲנִי שַׁיָּךְ לְבאַשערט שֶׁלִּי; יַחַד לַנֶּצַח.*

I didn't add niqqud to the word "באַשערט" since it is in Yiddish.


----------



## chris6317

Thank you so much!

So it is part Hebrew and part Yiddish?  How would the whole thing read if it were in Hebrew?

Or is Beshert only a Yiddish word?  (if that is the word in question, *לְבאַשערט*)


----------



## origumi

I don't think there's a good Hebrew word for Bashert. A couple destined by heaven is called זוג משמיים but no sharp equivalent that applies to each of the two. Could be בת זוג משמיים (female) or בן זוג משמיים (male) or מיועד/ת (male/female). Assuming you're the boy, this may sum up to:

*אֲנִי שַׁיָּךְ לְבַת זוּגִי מִשָּׁמָיִם; יַחַד לַנֶּצַח.*


----------



## chris6317

Thank you Origumi, 
So how does your translation read?

Would it then say, I belong to a couple destined by heaven, together forever?  I just want to make sure that I have the meaning and syntax down.

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## origumi

It reads: I belong to the woman destined to me by heaven; together forever.


----------



## chris6317

okay guys, one more quick question, why I enter these, they all come up the same.  Is there one that is better than the other?

אֲנִי שַׁיָּךְ לְ באַשערט שֶׁלִּי; יַחַד לַנֶּצַח
אֲנִי שַׁיָּךְ לְ באַשערט שֶׁלִּי; יַחַד לַנֶּצַח
אני שייך באשערט שלי, יחד לנצח


----------



## Ali Smith

If לנצח means 'forever', it should be vocalized לָנֵ֫צַח. I have no idea why the preposition ל has a קמץ though. I would have expected a שוא נע.

Literally, לָנֵ֫צַח means 'for duration/glory', because נֵ֫צַח by itself means either 'glory' or 'duration'.


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> If לנצח means 'forever', it should be vocalized לָנֵ֫צַח.


Sorry, but this is false.

You can look up the word in Morfix and the Academy's dictionary and you will see it has a segol.

If you want to use the Bible as a source, then you will see the segol vocalization is more common there too. And in fact, the only times the tzere vocalization occurs, it is without the ל.



Ali Smith said:


> I have no idea why the preposition ל has a קמץ though. I would have expected a שוא נע.


It's a fixed single-word expression with a stress on the first syllable after the ל. Compare to לעד, ועד, בזה, לזה, etc.



Ali Smith said:


> Literally, לָנֵ֫צַח means 'for duration/glory', because נֵ֫צַח by itself means either 'glory' or 'duration'.


I've never heard of לנצח meaning "for glory"...


----------

